# Plowing with a 4runner



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

While digging through some old home movies, I stumbled across this video from, like, 7 or 8 years ago of my old 4runner plowing my driveway with a Snowsport. I think I only used it one time before giving up on it.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Did you give up on the truck? Plow? Or both?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like you moved more snow with the grill than the plow.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> Looks like you moved more snow with the grill than the plow.


Whatever gets the job done


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

My wife had one of thos 4Runners. I hated that car. She ended up pinballing it down a bridge on ice...

I guess That is one way to get a new car...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> My wife had one of thos 4Runners. I hated that car. She ended up pinballing it down a bridge on ice...
> 
> I guess That is one way to get a new car...


I loved my 4runner. I only got rid of it because it hit 10 years and a 100k. I bought a Mazda cx5 to replace it then replaced that a year later for another 4runner when I discovered that you can't work for a plow company and drive a crossover that can't drive in the snow


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

How tall do you stand?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> I loved my 4runner. I only got rid of it because it hit 10 years and a 100k. I bought a Mazda cx5 to replace it then replaced that a year later for another 4runner when I discovered that you can't work for a plow company and drive a crossover that can't drive in the snow


My wife's CX5 does just fine in the snow....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> How tall do you stand?


5 11


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> My wife's CX5 does just fine in the snow....


Mine did too until the first storm came that my street wasn't plowed. There was 13" all the way down my street without a single plow coming by in 12 hours. My car was stranded in the driveway and my wife's car we had to park at a parking lot 4 blocks away and walk

It was too bad because I loved the car otherwise


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

That must make the difference. At 6’1” I could not wear a hat in the car and my head had to go in the sunroof hole...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

So you work for a company that plows snow, and you weren't leaving to go out until there was 13" down?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> So you work for a company that plows snow, and you weren't leaving to go out until there was 13" down?


No, we don't plow snow. Just sell equipment. My car stayed at home and my wife and i went into work together (we both work at the same place.) Her crossover is slightly bigger so we figured her would be better in the snow. It wasn't.

And despite selling plows, I have to snowblow my own driveway

That said, my company is shockingly bad at plowing our own lot. We usually wait until the very end of the storm and do a halfassed job even then.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

When I met the wife, I had a Toyota car, can't remember what model. Traded that in on a 1988 four runner. I never sat in the passenger seat till we went to Florida, That seat didn't move back, I should have checked that.


----------

